# What do you think the most crowded cities are?



## mountainia_peak (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Tokyo and Hongkong are definitely the most crowded cities in Asia.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

South Asian *cities* are crowded but *streets and squares* are not as crowded as places like Hong Kong or London


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

the spliff fairy said:


> London's the only Western city I've seen that compares (or surpasses) those in Asia in terms of crowds.
> 
> Istanbul and Cairo are also amazingly vibrant and crowded, day and night.


London crowds are in no way unique in Europe. I have seen similar (if not bigger) crowds in Barcelona or Paris. I guess we could probably name many other cities too.

As a matter of fact, maybe I was "unlucky" but I've never witnessed really impressive crowds in London, and I've been there often. For instance, there's in general about 3 times less people on Oxford Street than on the Champs-Elysées... the only difference is that the Champs-Elysées are three times larger.

But anyway, European crowds can in no way be compared to Asian crowds, such as those we can see in Tokyo.


----------



## city3456789 (Aug 4, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> London's the only Western city I've seen that compares (or surpasses) those in Asia in terms of crowds.
> 
> Istanbul and Cairo are also amazingly vibrant and crowded, day and night.


Nah, most European cities have large crowds, as well as some American ones


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Not all of London is crammed, but the centre is - basically the whole West End - Oxford Street -Regents Street- Piccadilly-Chinatown-Leicester Square -Covent Garden-Strand.

Then you enter The City (Financial area) which seems alot less crowded, but thats because most people are indoors. The area crams in near 400,000 people per sq. mile, at rush hour (and lunch times) the streets are unrecogniseable, and seething


Yep the centre is crowded, but as you head into the outer city it gets less - note the difference after it crosses the river.
This was filmed during office hours - its the most wide ranging time lapse I could find, but in reality it gets alot busier. Enjoy the tour anyway .





wintertime is the worst/ best time for crowds due to Xmas shopping, followed by January Sales. Oxford Street can see in 500,000 people cram onto it at any one time, doubling during winter when it pedestrianises. Throughout the year 5 million people visit it every week. Start about 1:00 in.







and its not so much the volume of foot traffic but the constancy, bear in mind its stays crowded in entertainment districts till 5am. 
These are the areas that aren't so crammed during daylight hours, but at night packed:














and the love of queues. About 500,000 go clubbing every night


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry, no city on earth can beat the crush of the Mumbai local trains. 

:banana: We're world beaters at _something!!_


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

In Europe some of the denser cities I have been like Paris, Madrid and Barcelona felt the most crowded. Other cities are mainly crowded in certain streets.

Some mention Hong Kong but Hong Kong is about the same as some big European cities outside the main streets.


----------

